# Mike Mentzer Routine...



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Been watching a few vids and came accross this routine that i would like some opinions on please:

3 days a week to be carried:

Mon,Wed,Fri

*High Intensity Training*

1 set - 10 repetitions

1. Leg extensions

2. Squats

3. Leg curls

4. Toe raises

5. Deadlifts

6. Barbell rows

7. Pull ups

8. Dumbell flyes

9. Incline press

10. Dips

11. Dumbell Lateral Raise

12. Barbell Curls

13. Tricep Press


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think you`d be better off learning to train hard for 3 sets to failure and work into something like that over a period of months.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i do try and train hard cal, you cheeky sod

just i have got into a rut routine of doing:

3 days a week: shoulders and legs, back and biceps, chest and triceps

doing atleast 4 different exercies for each muscle group, with 3 sets of 10.

went from 11 and a half to 13 and a half stone, a tiny bit on the belly though but look a bit different, more toned if anything, but i dont want to try and change, becase if it doesnt work, then i'll be like " i have just waisted 3 months doing that, for nothing" LOL

been doing my rotuine now since mid feb time.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike menzer had some, lets say, revolutionary ideas,on bodybuilding,I take it that you watched his HIT dvd,I think that he is right that good form is everything,but doing one exercise for a muscle ,then leaving it a week, I can't get my head round.

I think you could change your routine around say go light with loads of reps, shock the muscles, little rest, super sets for a while,

see if that kicks a bit.

Let me Know if they ever bring out a book/dvd on how Mike Mentzer and his brother were found dead in the same week, now that would be interesting ??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol youre getting me wrong johnny.

in the same way you need to work your way up to a weight you have to learn how to put everything into 1 set which is why i`d start with 3 sets for X amount of reps then work my way down.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Cal, am headf*cked bud...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

better than being aSsfcuked i spose :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> doing atleast 4 different exercies for each muscle group, with 3 sets of 10.


you seem unsatisfied with youre muscle mass progress tho?

4 is too much training naturally for MOST people.

when i started assuming i was most people i started making my best progress.


----------

